# Question on Keys supplied on new TTS purchase



## All-vdub (Mar 15, 2008)

So I purchased a 2017 CPO Audi TTS. Love it so far but it occurred to me that I only have 1 key fob and no backup standard 'safety' key. Do new purchase come with multiple key fobs or at least a standard plastic or metal 'safety' key. 

-Craig


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine came with two (2) key fobs, as my prior Audi's.



All-vdub said:


> So I purchased a 2017 CPO Audi TTS. Love it so far but it occurred to me that I only have 1 key fob and no backup standard 'safety' key. Do new purchase come with multiple key fobs or at least a standard plastic or metal 'safety' key.
> 
> -Craig


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

If it’s a CPO from Audi dealership, shouldn’t that be one of the bologna 138 pt inspection? I would definitely request the second fob and valet key. When I bought my used non CPO ‘13 TTS from Audi dealer all 3 keys were given to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All-vdub (Mar 15, 2008)

Optical TDI said:


> If it’s a CPO from Audi dealership, shouldn’t that be one of the bologna 138 pt inspection? I would definitely request the second fob and valet key. When I bought my used non CPO ‘13 TTS from Audi dealer all 3 keys were given to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks discovered it was my fault I did find the second key

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

